# Happy Birthday jambo



## PB Moderating Team (Mar 23, 2014)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-jambo (born 1958, Age: 56)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 23, 2014)

Happy birthday, Stuart - may you have many more in good health!


----------



## Cymro (Mar 23, 2014)

Happy sabbath birthday Stuart.


----------



## jambo (Mar 23, 2014)

Many thanks guys and I cannot believe I have reached this age so soon. Time marches on relentlessly yet it's always with a sense of thankfulness for another year over and that "my inheritance has fallen on pleasant places" and I look forward to another year knowing that whatever paths providence may lead me through I can trust in His unfailing love and all wise leading.


----------



## Berean (Mar 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Stuart!


----------



## Free Christian (Mar 23, 2014)

Happy birthday Jambo. Why, you don't look a day over 56!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy birthday, Stuart.


----------

